# salary package in abu dhabi



## Aroras.mpm (Sep 12, 2013)

hi ,

I am working with a healthcare firm in india and am being offered a job in abu dhabi, what would be the salary range for a management level person with 18 yrs of experience , any suggestions ...TX


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Normally companies in UAE offer you a bit more than your current salary in your home country.


----------

